# Aloys Kontarsky: String quartet



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are an expert on modern and contemporary piano music, you surely know the pianist Aloys Kontarsky and so definitely stumbled on the subject title. Aloys Kontarsky was together with his brother Alfons one of the finest, world's most renowned and most challenging piano duos of the 1960s and 70s. I recently came into possession of the (incomplete) autograph manuscript of a composition of a string quartet which was composed by Aloys Kontarsky at the age of 17. So if you are interested in the first and only compositional steps of someone who later became one the finest pianist of the 20th century, check it out here:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/string-quartet/*
(you have to scroll down a bit to the Kontarsky SQ)

Here is what Wikiepdia tells us about the Kontarsky Duo:



> Aloys (born 14 May 1931) and Alfons (9 October 1932 - 5 May 2010) Kontarsky were German duo-pianist brothers who were associated with a number of important world premieres of contemporary works. They had an international reputation for performing modern music for two pianists, although they also performed the standard repertoire and they sometimes played separately. After suffering a stroke in 1983, Aloys retired from performing.
> 
> The Kontarsky brothers were both born in Iserlohn. Aloys received early tuition from Franz Hanemann. He later studied at Cologne and Hamburg with Else Schmitz-Gohr, and with Eduard Erdmann in Hamburg.
> 
> ...


(source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloys_and_Alfons_Kontarsky)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

How cool! I really like the K Brothers. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> If you are an expert on modern and contemporary piano music, you surely know the pianist Aloys Kontarsky and so definitely stumbled on the subject title. Aloys Kontarsky was together with his brother Alfons one of the finest, world's most renowned and most challenging piano duos of the 1960s and 70s. I recently came into possession of the (incomplete) autograph manuscript of a composition of a string quartet which was composed by Aloys Kontarsky at the age of 17. So if you are interested in the first and only compositional steps of someone who later became one the finest pianist of the 20th century, check it out here:


I am no expert but always glad someone trickers my curiosity.:tiphat:


----------

